# Black 'points' - new feathers??



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

Hopefully I'm worrying about nothing. Just came home and it seems Simmi has wee black 'points'(?) on his head, and a bit at the sides. He seems fine in himself, and so I'm hoping it's nothing serious and just maybe new feathers.But he's not a young budgie (9?years old maybe? I adopted him and was never given his exact age). So is it possible he's getting new, different coloured feathers, ie black ones, where they weren't before? I've attached thumbnails here. Sorry the quality isn't great.
Thanks.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

There is no reason for worries, if you further inspect your Simmi you will realize those tiny black spots are in fact the tips of the pin feathers he has on his head and face. Soon the feathers will come out of those pinnies. 
The future feathers will be the same colour as they were before.


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

Aw, thank you so much for posting an answer so quickly... I do appreciate it. So, the 'pins' are black even if the feathers won't be?... I didnt know that. Thank you.x


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're welcome! 
And yes, the tips can be black regardless if the budgie has white or yellow feathers on the head/face. The feathers will either be yellow or white.
The feathers that have the black striping, what I call the zebra pattern, will of course continue to be black. The same thing applies to the normal black markings on the back and wings according to the budgie's mutation.


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

Thank you. It is so good to have this forum to help and inform the likes of wee me! It's great to be able to get help and answers from such knowledgeable folks as yourself. :thumbsup::urock::tb:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks Susan and I'm with you! :tb: :grouphug:


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Well, I was going to tell you "not to worry, it's just a molt", But dear Aluz has beaten me to it, and brilliantly I might add. He is beautiful, btw! :loveeyes:


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

Aw, thank you. I've passed on your compliment to Simmi. He thanks you, and says it takes a lot of work to look as good as he does. (Especially when you've one blue cheek, and the other is white!) But he doesn't mind as he thinks he's worth it....!)


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Black dots, white dots, no dots at all...Simmi is a handsome fellow...


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

p ...he's just loving this post!!)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Simmi should be loving this thread 'cause it's all about HIM! 

He's a very dashing and handsome fellow and I love his cute little face! *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Simmi is such a sweetie! No worries and he'll have his cute face un-spiky before you know it!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Featheredflyers said:


> Aw, thank you. I've passed on your compliment to Simmi. He thanks you, and says it takes a lot of work to look as good as he does. (Especially when you've one blue cheek, and the other is white!) But he doesn't mind as he thinks he's worth it....!)


It's funny that you mention the one white and one blue cheeks, because my Lily has the exact same trait. Uncanny! I know he's got to love the attention as much if not more than we love giving it to him! He's gorgeous!:loveeyes:


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *Simmi should be loving this thread 'cause it's all about HIM!
> 
> He's a very dashing and handsome fellow and I love his cute little face! *





jean20057 said:


> It's funny that you mention the one white and one blue cheeks, because my Lily has the exact same trait. Uncanny! I know he's got to love the attention as much if not more than we love giving it to him! He's gorgeous!:loveeyes:


Dear admirers

I've just read all your posts. I am truly flattered by all your attention and kind words.

Thank you.

Yours

Simmi aka Mr Handsome (especially when not in a molt...)

PS Is Lily single? She sure sounds like my kinda gal!! (But don't tell Jenni I said so!)

:budgie::budgie::wave::yo::hug:roud:


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

She might not be for long, but she hasn't settled down yet, so who knows?  I just posted a pic of her recently, in her signature pose. Simmi better hurry, though, Peatri has been courting her lately!


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

Uh oh, seems I got some competition now.....:budgie:


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

And let the race to win her heart, Begin!!!!! :laughing:


----------

